# Happy new year



## fonz (Dec 31, 2012)

Here in western Europe we're not quite there yet, but in parts of "Australasiania" it's already 2013, so:

[red]*Happy new year, everyone. I wish you whatever you wish me.*[/red]

Fonz


----------



## zspider (Dec 31, 2012)

On New Years eve 2012, FreeBSD 9.1 was released, with much fanfare.


----------



## xibo (Dec 31, 2012)

I hope there won't be any fireworks with 9.1 though.

Happy new year


----------



## Sebulon (Dec 31, 2012)

Gott nytt Ã¥r!


----------



## fonz (Dec 31, 2012)

T minus slightly-less-than-half-an-hour here. The fireworks are increasing and I'll be off for a while, helping to annoy environmentalists. I know, it's a dirty job but someone's got to do it.

Fonz (fire in the hole!)


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 31, 2012)

<? $happy = new Year() /*!*/ ?> # Sons of C/C++ code and other languages


----------



## UNIXgod (Jan 1, 2013)

```
(UNIXgod@dystopia) %  figlet Happy New Year!                              (~)-(11:59PM)
 _   _                           _   _                __   __              _ 
| | | | __ _ _ __  _ __  _   _  | \ | | _____      __ \ \ / /__  __ _ _ __| |
| |_| |/ _` | '_ \| '_ \| | | | |  \| |/ _ \ \ /\ / /  \ V / _ \/ _` | '__| |
|  _  | (_| | |_) | |_) | |_| | | |\  |  __/\ V  V /    | |  __/ (_| | |  |_|
|_| |_|\__,_| .__/| .__/ \__, | |_| \_|\___| \_/\_/     |_|\___|\__,_|_|  (_)
```


----------

